# help again



## RideFast (Jun 27, 2009)

I just picked this little girls bike up at a garage sale real cheap. Does anybody know anything about it? I'm just hoping it isn't a piece of junk. Please let me know what you think.
Thanks, 
Ben


----------



## Parker (Jun 27, 2009)

some type of a huffy from the 70's. The front fender is on the rear I think


----------



## partsguy (Jun 28, 2009)

Serial number?


----------



## RideFast (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the serial number is EHZ 81516 P. Does that make any sense? 
Looking at the fender, it doesn't seem to be able to attach to the front fork unless I need some sort of a bracket or something.


----------



## 30thtbird (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think It's a Huffy. It does have the Huffy used daisy front sprocket and maybe even the wheels off of a Huffy, but I still don't think It's a Huffy.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 29, 2009)

30thtbird said:


> I don't think It's a Huffy. It does have the Huffy used daisy front sprocket and maybe even the wheels off of a Huffy, but I still don't think It's a Huffy.




If it looks like duck, walks like a duck, and sounds like a duck, it's a duck!


I think it is a Huffy, I also think that it has been repainted. Try to gently strip that purple paint and let me know the out come. You can also look inside the crank casing (I call it this becuase this is where the crankshaft and bearings go) as well the tube up front where the fork and neck go in.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 29, 2009)

Why did you buy it? Do you always buy things thinking they might be a piece of junk? You should have left it there for someone wanting a cute little bike.

Pat


----------



## RideFast (Jun 29, 2009)

I cannot find any signs showing that it has been repainted. It does have a Montgomery Ward sticker on the front of it... if that helps at all.


----------



## Parker (Jun 29, 2009)

If it started as #H instead of EH it would definitely be a huffy as that is the the way to date them. Make sure the first symbol is an E and not a number or try to post a good pic of it. If I were to have a huffy rail and its serial was 9H23510398 it would be a 69 Huffy Rail. The first number of a huffy serial is the year and is then followed by an H.


----------



## 30thtbird (Jun 30, 2009)

After looking through a 1981 MW catalog, I agree that It may be a Huffy after all. When I'm wrong, I am man enough to admit It. Isn't any need to get like that. From the serial number that was posted, I believe It Is a 79 or 80 model year bike. As far as the serial number being different for a Huffy, some manufacturers (not every time) would stamp part of the said chain stores part number as part of the serial number. That's why I believe you could find a picture of this bike In one of the 79 or 80 MW catalogs. 81516 Is the model/part number and I believe the letter P stands for the year. Kenny.


----------



## RideFast (Jun 30, 2009)

*serial numbers*

These are pictures of the two numbers I can find stamped into the frame. The first is the EHZ 81516 P and the second picture has HA719973. I hope that is able to help.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2009)

Been with this stuff since 2004, I have not seen anything like this.


----------



## Parker (Jul 1, 2009)

I just looked at a 72-73 huffy and the serials are in the same places(off the head tube is H64593497). So yours is probably a mid 70s no frills girl bike. I say no frills because there are no decals, hand brakes or multispeed hubs. So as it sits it is not worth much to most people, but some of the parts like the wheels and crank are usually needed by somebody. Hope that helps.


----------

